# In search



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I know that the Rainshadow 1418 is hard to find but can and will anyone point me in the right direction? Please


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

KEVIN said:


> I know that the Rainshadow 1418 is hard to find but can and will anyone point me in the right direction? Please


Rainshadow had discontinued the 1418. Luckily after a lot of complaining they have decided to bring it back, i dont know for sure if they have them in yet or not, but it shouldnt be long. Send Karry Batson an email and ask if they have them yet or not, if they do, just inquire with any distributor that sales their blanks and have them get you one


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I think he already talked to Karry. Looks like the blanks will be out for orders on 7/25.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

well if he wants one before then maybe check out Dreamweaver on here he may be able to help you out, send him a pm


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

did not see a dreamweaver on the listing of members


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry its BDreamweaver


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63235


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Bud..I sent a PM.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Try here http://www.grumpystackle.com/

They had some "Special order"


----------

